# Summer Kokanee...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I was able to watch Strawberry as the ice was pulling away from the edges this spring. April 29th there was a couple hundred yards of edge exposed and I along with 2 other boats put in and started fishing the ice line for Kokes. It was a blast! As far as I could guess we were probably the first boats to haul in kokes for the year. It was a blast and the kokes were on the bite!.

We’ve had a good year so far! 
The Saturday before Memorial Day, 3 of us put 12 in the boat, almost all of them were over 18” and a few of them were 20”.

My girls have loved going out in the boat and catching “Kokanee” and polka dot fish (I.e. cutthroat)
Especially my younger one. She’s a rough and tough daddy’s girl! She never passes up an opportunity to do something fun!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Some more...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice. We were up there today and it was pretty slow for Kokes until 10am then like a switch it got red hot. We boated a couple limits in short order, lost at least that many more. All in about an hour and a half. Everytime we trolled back through "the spot" we'd hook up a pole or two. Nice fish, not bruisers... and a few year old runts we threw back.

Fun times, fun energetic fish!

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome! 

I keep hearing mixed reports from the "koke guys" fishing the Berry. Some have been crushing it, others have struggled. Looks like you are in the former group. Well done.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Very nice. We were up there today and it was pretty slow for Kokes until 10am then like a switch it got red hot. We boated a couple limits in short order, lost at least that many more. All in about an hour and a half. Everytime we trolled back through "the spot" we'd hook up a pole or two. Nice fish, not bruisers... and a few year old runts we threw back.
> 
> Fun times, fun energetic fish!
> 
> -DallanC


Yup, my daughter and I were struggling at the start, we lost 2 and then boated those 4 in the pic around 10 ish this morning..

We were there this morning too!
Addicted to Koke..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - thanks for sharing!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I keep hearing mixed reports from the "koke guys" fishing the Berry. Some have been crushing it, others have struggled. Looks like you are in the former group. Well done.


This year the fish have been making me work a little extra for them. Even some of those guys crushing it are working a little harder this year! 

Nice to be consistent at least, even with the extra work..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had the gopro on a downrigger ball again, it was surprising how many follows we had, and "soft bites" (you could see the lure distrubed, but not enough to hookup. Lots of fish come in like a rocket then bail out without a second look. Others seem to "protect" the lure... idk why, they'll hang next to it and run off other fish. Maybe just greedy and want it for themselves? Didnt get any monster schools on camera. 

One amusing moment is when we were landing multiple fish, and we weren't paying attention, and came right up on a underwater ledge. My son noticed it just before we crashed the balls into it... I was reeling them up as fast as I could, we just cleared it. Looking at the footage, the ball followed the upslope exactly until we cleared it. The ground detail was amazing on a camera that deep and dark.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dallan, did you see the downrigger weight (purple fish) I lost a few years ago?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks fun and delicious! Good work!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some of last Saturdays catch, been marinating for a few days. Meat Candy!










-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Some of last Saturdays catch, been marinating for a few days. Meat Candy!
> 
> View attachment 148493
> 
> ...


Recipe ????


----------

